# EVGA 9800 GTX+ im Anflug



## Klutten (17. Juli 2008)

Nachdem ASUS bereits eine Karte mit dem auf 55 Nanometer geshrinkten G92b-Chip präsentierte, zieht nun EVGA mit einer eigenen Variante nach. Die Karte mit der kryptischen Bezeichnung 512-P3-N873-AR wird weiterhin im Nvidia Refernzdesign gefertigt. Die technischen Daten liegen auf dem Niveau der ASUS-Karte.



 GPU: 738 MHz
 Shader 1830 MHz
 RAM: 512 MB DDR3 @ 1100 MHz

Die Verfügbarkeit der Karte ist zwar noch nicht gegeben, einige Onlineshops listen sie aber bereits für ~180 Euro. Wie auch bei der ASUS-Karte ist es möglich, dass zum Verkaufsstart eventuell nur ~150 Euro aufgerufen werden.

Hervorzuheben ist, dass EVGA auf registrierte Karten eine begrenzte lebenslange Garantie gewährt.

Quelle: EVGA | EVGA 9800 GTX Plus


----------



## maGic (17. Juli 2008)

Hä 9800 GTX+ mit gtx280 Kühler? 

Nvidia hat chip eingeführt, um Yield-Rate (Ausbeute) zu erhöhen.
jedensfall auch gut, Wärmeentwicklung zu verringen.


----------



## GoZoU (17. Juli 2008)

maGic schrieb:


> Hä 9800 GTX+ mit gtx280 Kühler?
> 
> Nvidia hat chip eingeführt, um Yield-Rate (Ausbeute) zu erhöhen.
> jedensfall auch gut, Wärmeentwicklung zu verringen.



Gibts das auch in Deutsch?

Die 9800 GTX+ hat den normalen Kühler der Geforce 9800 GTX, unter der Haube sitzt aber ein G92b statt G92.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## CeresPK (17. Juli 2008)

Die Karte sieht hübsch aus!

@Klutten ich war schneller aber nicht so umfangreich

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/20159-evga-9800gtx.html


----------



## Fifadoc (17. Juli 2008)

man muss wohl benches abwarten, ob und wie viel schneller sie als eine normale 9800gtx is. der chip is leicht modifiziert und etwas mehr takt.


----------



## Player007 (18. Juli 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> man muss wohl benches abwarten, ob und wie viel schneller sie als eine normale 9800gtx is. der chip is leicht modifiziert und etwas mehr takt.



Hier ist sie ca. 10% schneller als die normale GTX.
ComputerBase - Radeon HD 4870 (CF) vs. GeForce GTX 260 (SLI) (Seite 23)

Hier ebenfalls nen gutes Stück schneller.
PCGH - Test/Benchmark: Radeon HD 4800: Der groÃŸe PCGH-Benchmark-Test

Gruß


----------



## Fifadoc (18. Juli 2008)

hmmm, stimmt. knappe 10%.... nicht relevant, finde ich.
vor allem, da 10% mehr leistung mit OC der 9800GTX auch drin sind ^^


----------



## maGic (18. Juli 2008)

Soorry

ich hab nicht genau geschaut

Kühler hat ja neue Form, aber nix von gtx280

alte ist eckig, während neue rund ist (an Kanten von ende der Karten)


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (18. Juli 2008)

@fifadoc
10% sind nicht relevant aber das ist der Standarttakt also kann man die auch noch gut übertakten vorallem weil sie jetzt nicht mehr so heiß wird also ist deine Aussage nicht ganz richtig dargestellt.


----------



## mcp (20. Juli 2008)

Weiß wer, wann die Karten verfügbar sein werden?


----------



## Player007 (20. Juli 2008)

Diese hier soll in ca. 3-5 Tagen verfügbar sein.

Gruß


----------



## der8auer (25. Juli 2008)

Finde die Karte ganz cool  Der Preis ist OK und die Leistung passt eigentlich auch. Werde mir 2-3 von den Biestern zulegen.

Weiß jemand ob das Layout mit der normalen 9800GTX übereinstimmt wegen Wasserkühlern?


----------



## mAlkAv (25. Juli 2008)

Mir gefällt die Karte auch ganz gut, bin mal gespannt was dank 55nm beim OC so drin ist 

Layout ist soweit ich gehört habe komplett identisch mit dem der 'alten' 9800GTX; lediglich die DIE Größe dürfte etwas abgenommen haben.


----------



## CeresPK (26. Juli 2008)

Ja das PCB ist genau so wie bei der normalen 9800GTX.
Ist wirklich nur der Chip der nicht mehr so viel Platz einnimmt.

Ich bin mal gespannt wann man sie beim EVGA Step-Up auswählen kann.


----------



## Rico-3000 (26. Juli 2008)

EVGA Geforce 9800 GTX 512MB *NEW* - eBay (item 230274365695 end time Jul-26-08 07:49:02 PDT)

Also in den USA scheint sie schon auf dem Markt zu sein... Oder irre ich mich??? Wenn ich falsch liegen sollte: Sorry... Aber die Daten scheinen zu passen...


----------



## CeresPK (26. Juli 2008)

Ja scheint mir auch so.
Weil jetzt sind meh Karten auf der EVGA-site gelistet und es stet jetzt auch ein Preis dabei


----------



## mAlkAv (26. Juli 2008)

Rico-3000 schrieb:


> EVGA Geforce 9800 GTX 512MB *NEW* - eBay (item 230274365695 end time Jul-26-08 07:49:02 PDT)
> 
> Also in den USA scheint sie schon auf dem Markt zu sein... Oder irre ich mich??? Wenn ich falsch liegen sollte: Sorry... Aber die Daten scheinen zu passen...



Das ist wohl nur die Standardversion. Einmal weil der Shadertakt nur 1688Mhz beträgt und dann hat der Verkäufer noch hinzugefügt, dass die GPU doch nur mit 675Mhz taktet.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Non-OC Version der 9800GTX+ von EVGA laut Geizhals schon verfügbar: EVGA e-GeForce 9800 GTX+, 512MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (512-P3-E873-AR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## der8auer (26. Juli 2008)

Jo bei Alternate sind die Teile ja auch schon gut eine Woche gelistet. Sind bestimmt am Montag erhältlich


----------



## Buzzz (26. Juli 2008)

Kann man dann so eine mit einer "alten" 9800GTX im SLi laufen lassen?


----------



## der8auer (26. Juli 2008)

Denke nicht, da man für SLI 2 Karten mit dem gleichen Chip benötigt.


----------



## mcp (27. Juli 2008)

Würde es reichen, wenn man auf die Karten nen GPU only Kühler wie diesen
packen würde und den rest passiv?


----------



## der8auer (27. Juli 2008)

Ja das sollte funktionieren. Die Speicher werden ja nicht übermäßig warm. Da reichen kleine Passivkühler. 
Ein Luftstrom sollte trotzdem vorhanden sein.


----------



## Rico-3000 (27. Juli 2008)

mcp schrieb:


> Würde es reichen, wenn man auf die Karten nen GPU only Kühler wie diesen
> packen würde und den rest passiv?



Also ich habe ne asus en 8800gtx (g80) und mir wurde in drei verschiedenen unabhängigen Computerläden davon abgeraten so einen kleinen kühler zu nehmen weil der Ram unter last zu warm wird und die gefahr besteht das der "abraucht"...  ich persöhnlich würde es nicht machen...


----------



## der8auer (28. Juli 2008)

Das bezweifle ich  Hab ich schon oft gesehen und auch selbst bei einer 7950GT verwendet. Ein kleiner Luftstrom reicht locker für VRAM mit kleinen Kühlern aus


----------



## Rico-3000 (28. Juli 2008)

das ist das was mir gesagt wurde...  also kann man das ruhig machen oder wie??? wie ist das denn dann bei ner wakü... da reicht dann für den ram auch ein z.b. 80mm lüfter die luft über den ram pustet oder???


----------



## DanielX (28. Juli 2008)

Um den RAM würde ich mir wirklich keine Sorgen machen, denn normaler Arbeitsspeicher hat ja z.B schon mal garkeine Kühlkörper.

Und OC-Modele haben auch nur passive Kühlkörper wo ebenfalls ein leichter Luftstrom reicht.

Ich persönlich werde mich beim aufbau meiner Wakü(hoffe bald), warscheinlich auch für einen nur GPU-Kühler entscheiden und den RAM passiv kühlen.

Zudem finde ich eine Karte mit nur GPU-Kühler und passiven RAM-Kühlern sieht sehr viel besser aus, da man auch noch was von der Hardware sieht.


----------



## der8auer (28. Juli 2008)

@Rico-3000: Ja das sollte normal ohne Probleme funktionieren  Ich habe es selbst probiert und die RAMs bzw. die Kühler werden meist nur Handwarm (ohne Lüfter)

edit: Es gibt ja auch solche Karten fertig zu kaufen  9600 GT GP3 "Luxury Edition" (XFX)


----------



## Rico-3000 (29. Juli 2008)

ahhha... na mal wieder was dazu gelernt... will mir nämlich ne wakü zulegen und da ist es ja gut zu wissen das der vram auch so gekühlt werden kann...
dachte immer ich kenn mich gut aus aber hier merke ich erstmal das ich wohl doch nicht soviel weiß wie ich dachte...


----------



## mcp (30. Juli 2008)

weiß einer n laden wo die karte jetzt schon verfügbar ist?


----------



## xTc (30. Juli 2008)

mcp schrieb:


> weiß einer n laden wo die karte jetzt schon verfügbar ist?



Angeblich sind hier 8 Stück verfügbar:
KLICK MICH, ICH BIN EIN LINK!



Gruß


----------



## Buzzz (2. August 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Denke nicht, da man für SLI 2 Karten mit dem gleichen Chip benötigt.



Im EVGA Forum habe ich gerade gelesen das es doch möglich ist. Man muss nur die Taktraten angleichen und dann soll es angeblich funktionieren.


----------



## der8auer (2. August 2008)

Die Taktraten werden normal automatisch an die langsamere Karte angepasst. 

Bin mir da ja auch nicht sicher


----------



## Buzzz (3. August 2008)

Naja es wäre schon interessant ob das wirklich funktioniert. Man möchte ja nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen. Das wäre doch mal was für einen PCGH Test


----------



## robben89 (3. August 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Hier ist sie ca. 10% schneller als die normale GTX.
> ComputerBase - Radeon HD 4870 (CF) vs. GeForce GTX 260 (SLI) (Seite 23)
> 
> Hier ebenfalls nen gutes Stück schneller.
> ...



ich versteh das nicht, bei den benchmark von pcgh sind meistens die nVidia-karten vorne, siehe CoD4 benchmark 1680x1050 4xAA 16xAF, da ist die HD 4870 mit der 9800GTX auf gleicher höhe und bei CB zieht die HD 4870 mit 29% davon(1600x1200 4xAA/16xAF)

auch wenn beide unterschiedliche settings gewählt haben bei benchen, so groß dürfen aber die unterschiede doch nicht sein oder  ?! 

kann bitte mir jemand das erklären


----------



## mpa72160 (3. August 2008)

Die Unterschiede wurden schon einmal durch PCGH-Redakteure versucht zu erklären. Die Systeme von PCGH und CB unterscheiden sich schon einmal im Grundaufbau (Quadcore gegen Dualcore als Beispiel), desweiteren werden oft unterschiedliche Versionen von Treibern oder auch der grundsätzliche Unterschied das PCGH eine eigene Spielsequenz nimmt und imho CB eine bestimmten Benchmark.

Hoffe das stimmt so, wenn nicht lasse ich mich gerne berichtigten.


----------



## robben89 (3. August 2008)

mpa72160 schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede wurden schon einmal durch PCGH-Redakteure versucht zu erklären. Die Systeme von PCGH und CB unterscheiden sich schon einmal im Grundaufbau (Quadcore gegen Dualcore als Beispiel), desweiteren werden oft unterschiedliche Versionen von Treibern oder auch der grundsätzliche Unterschied das PCGH eine eigene Spielsequenz nimmt und imho CB eine bestimmten Benchmark.
> 
> Hoffe das stimmt so, wenn nicht lasse ich mich gerne berichtigten.



ja schon, aber bei CoD4 spielt fast gar keine rolle ob man einen quad-core oder dual-core hat.....ein ein kerner kann sogar schneller sein als 4-kerne bei dem spiel 

ich find trotzdem 29%, zu großer unterschied,1-10% differenz würd ich grad noch verstehen aber 1/3 

es ist ja nicht so, das bei der einen szene einmal die nVidia-karten in führung sind bei der anderen dann die ati-karten, das geht doch garnicht


da muss ich was übersehen haben,die frage nur was ??


----------

